# shrunken eye pupil?



## pygocentres (Jul 22, 2004)

One of my 4" spilo has a shrunken eye pupil, the other eye seems perfectly normal but the left eye has a smaller pupil than the right. I just got him today , hes very active


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Could be genetic or an old injury... Either way, it shouldn't affect it much. Unfortunately, that's the way it will stay.


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

One of my ps has this, it was bit very early on, but made a recovery and is able to see out of that eye. First pic on this topic is the one I'm talking about.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...topic=50280&hl=


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

If you mean the eye is completely healed but has a smaller pupil then yes it will remain so for the rest of its life. if the fish has pop eye or an injury to the eye that appears to have shrunk the pupil then it may heal normal, chances are though that it will remain like that forever.... i call it robo eye!


----------

